# The Korean food called kimchi has helped me



## 19594 (Apr 4, 2005)

The Korean dish called kimchi has helped me with my IBS. It is a fermented food made of napa cabbage, garlic, daikon radish and salt. Two varieties I have found is white and red. The white does not have the red pepper flakes as does the red. (I use both.) I have read that it has more lactobacillus and lactic acid than yogurt. The proper bacteria in the digestive tract is essential for normal digestion and elimination. When the wrong bacteria habitat the digestive tract the whole range of symptoms of IBS occur; IBS-A,C,D. It's like having a case of montezuma's revenge going on in the digestive tract. When the proper bacteria habitat the digestive tract *NORMAL* digestion and *NORMAL* elimination can take place. Kimchi helps to replenish the digestive tract with the correct bacteria for proper digestion. You can make it yourself (I found a Korean Cookbook at the library) or purchase it at asian markets. I purchase the brand called DOOSAN, without the anchovie paste or shrimp sauce. It has really helped me, and on top of that it's tasty too!! Hope it helps.Sincerely,Steve


----------



## 17754 (Apr 4, 2005)

Did you suffer from loud, noisey, rumbling, gassy stomach sounds. Because that's my problem. And how often do you have to eat this food?


----------



## 19594 (Apr 4, 2005)

No, I don't suffer from loud, noisey, rumbling, gassy stomach sounds. I have at times experienced that and the kimchi has helped. It normalizes the bacteria and fungus in the digestive tract. Sounds like you are feeding the bacteria in your digestive tract the wrong foods. Gas is due to bacteria and fungus digesting foods your body is not and the byproduct of the bacteria and fungus is gas. Kind of like when bread dough rises from the gas released from yeast(fungus) eating the sugars in the grain. Try cutting out or back on simple carbs and milk and milk products.I eat kimchi with my lunch and dinner. It is delicious! If you dont have any korean friends, make some. They or their grandparents know how to treat digestive problems with the folk remedies of kimchi. I also picked up a book from the library titled "WHAT YOUR DOCTOR MAY NOT TELL YOU ABOUT IBS, ELIMINATE YOUR SYMPTOMS AND LIVE A PAIN-FREE DRUG-FREE LIFE" by Richard N. Ash, M.D. This is a great book on IBS. Hope it helps, it has me.


----------



## 17754 (Apr 4, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Steve1:No, I don't suffer from loud, noisey, rumbling, gassy stomach sounds. I have at times experienced that and the kimchi has helped. It normalizes the bacteria and fungus in the digestive tract. Sounds like you are feeding the bacteria in your digestive tract the wrong foods. Gas is due to bacteria and fungus digesting foods your body is not and the byproduct of the bacteria and fungus is gas. Kind of like when bread dough rises from the gas released from yeast(fungus) eating the sugars in the grain. Try cutting out or back on simple carbs and milk and milk products.I eat kimchi with my lunch and dinner. It is delicious! If you dont have any korean friends, make some. They or their grandparents know how to treat digestive problems with the folk remedies of kimchi. I also picked up a book from the library titled "WHAT YOUR DOCTOR MAY NOT TELL YOU ABOUT IBS, ELIMINATE YOUR SYMPTOMS AND LIVE A PAIN-FREE DRUG-FREE LIFE" by Richard N. Ash, M.D. This is a great book on IBS. Hope it helps, it has me.


OK then, thanks Steve1.


----------

